# Ref; Xmas Fatty



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

Well I only got pictures post cutting up, but hey, thats the good part right??

I used pork mild pork sausage for this, and did shredded white cheddar, and layered the white cheddar with dried cherries. Some Penzys' Bictennial seasoning blend on the bacon weave it self. Every one liked it!


----------



## shoebe (Dec 26, 2018)

looks great to me


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks Shoebe!


----------



## pa42phigh (Dec 26, 2018)

Sounds good never thought of cherries


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

I figured white cheddar+cherries seems to be more common around Christmas.

Originally I wanted to add stuffing, I am glad I didn't, think I coulda added more cherries though, but I only got one package. But they came through well. They were tangy and it worked perfectly with the richness of the meat and cheese.


----------

